# mit dem eigenen boot auf makrele



## blau weißer (18. Juni 2010)

hallo zusammen,

hat von euch vielleicht jemand ahnung, wo man mit dem eigenen boot auf makrelen angeln kann. es versteht sich das auch eine slipanlage vorhanden sein sollte. mein boot 4,55m mit 40ps yamaha.

danke im vorraus vom blau weißen.


----------



## corax (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: mit dem eigenen boot auf makrele*

Hallo blau weißer,
du kannst z.B. vor Zeelands Küste (das ist im Süden der Niederlande) mit deinem Boot auf Makrelenfang gehen. Hier gibt es einige Slipstellen, die öffentlich zugänglich sind, und Parkmöglichkeiten bieten. Zu jeder Jahreszeit werden diese Slipstellen von den Niederländern, Belgiern und Deutschen genutzt.
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## stefannn87 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem eigenen boot auf makrele*

Hi,
ich hab auch mal ne Frage, wie sieht es denn aus, wenn ich mit einem kleinen 1Mannschlauchboot an der Nordseeküste meine 20, 30 Meter raus fahre und von dort en wenig mit dem Blinker herumwirble? 
Ist das in Holland im Meer erlaubt? Der Standort währe die Küste vom Hoek van Holland bis Schevening um genau zu sein Den Haag.
Weiß da einer was?


----------



## JanS (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem eigenen boot auf makrele*

Du willst mit einem 1 Mann Schlauchboot mit Paddeln auf die Nordsee? 

Sachen gibt's die gibt es gar nicht ...


----------



## Heiko112 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem eigenen boot auf makrele*

Verboten ist das wohl nicht, da die Holländer da auch mit dem Bellyboot und Kanus unterwegs sind.

Zum Kommentar von JanS.

Er schreibt 20 bis 30 meter. 

Man stelle sich vor, es gibt Menschen die schon weiter raus waren ganz ohne Boot. Nennt man dann schwimmen.

Er wollte nicht mit dem Schlauchboot zur Europlattform paddeln.


Aber trotzdem ist der Fingerzeig natürlich berechtigt, ist nicht ganz ohne die Nordsee.


----------



## maki1980 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem eigenen boot auf makrele*

Schau mal was unter seinem NickNamen steht. 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## JanS (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem eigenen boot auf makrele*

Tjo ich als jemand der mehr oder weniger (eher) mehr an der Küste aufgewachsen ist würde sich nicht mit nem Schlauchboot auf die Nordsee wagen. Ist schon ein unterschied zwischen schwimmen und Schlauchi. Aber muss wohl jeder selbst entscheiden wie er da vorgehen möchte.


----------



## maki1980 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem eigenen boot auf makrele*

Ich glaube, der Heiko hat wohl seinen Gedanken nicht zu Ende geführt.
Man sollte keinen ermutigen mit einer Gummiente auf die Nordsee zu fahren. Auch wenn es nur 20-30 Meter sind.
Vor allem, Jungen Angelkollgen sollte man sowas ausreden.
Auch wenn es andere machen, bleibt es gefährlich.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## stefannn87 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem eigenen boot auf makrele*

Man man, da hab ich mal so en tollen EInfall und dann so ne Bremserei hier #6

Ich würde ja auch gut und gerne von der Küste aus mit der Spinnrute entlang ziehen, aber aus dem Grund, dass ich sonst nur an Flüssen und Kanälen angle habe ich da überhaupt keine Ahnung von...
Hab auch hier bisel gestöbert, aber bin mir noch immer nicht ganz sicher.http://wolfsbarsch.com/pageID_6557786.html

Am liebsten währen mir so nen Makrelchen oder nen Dorsch, aber da siehts ja meist in Küstenregionen schwieriger aus. Und Hornhecht ist ja auch kaum zu überlisten mit dem Gufi, aller höchstens mit Fischfetzen, richtig? 

Mit dem Boot überleg ichs mir dann wohl doch noch|krach:


----------



## maki1980 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit dem eigenen boot auf makrele*

Ich wollte es gerade Schreiben,

ein Veruch auf Wolfsbarsche ist es wert.


----------

